# Fluval 406 won’t close properly



## joeyt (May 27, 2012)

Hey guys I just got a fluval 406 and once I got to the part for closing it up with the o ring in place it won’t close all the way. When I take it out I can close it and click both sides. But when the o ring in installed then it’ll close but won’t click to lock. It’s still pretty tight but don’t want to risk it popping off in the middle of the night. Anybody experienced this or have a solution?


----------



## Oscarlover (Nov 10, 2016)

Wipe a thin layer of Vaseline on the oring


----------



## wpeterson57 (Apr 14, 2020)

I have a Fluval 207 and even with the Oring lubricated and in place the clamps still don't actually lock. They loosely stay in place. This after a while will allow air to get into the canister and stops filtration. I took two cotton swabs and cut the ends off then used the stems to lay across the clamp hooks. I put the hooks in place and close the clamp. It still doesn't draw the motor head down super tight but so far it has kept the air out and the filtration hasn't stopped. I think Fluval has a serious design flaw in the clamps. I know you have to push hard on the motor head to get it in place but those clamps should be the final lock down and should be tight enough to have to snap into place. My 207 was only 3 months old when I had to figure this out. Fluval has to know they have an issue. There are certainly enough post about it out on the internet.


----------



## Tbernier (5 mo ago)

I have the same issue with a Fluval 307 where the latches don’t grip tightly and air gets in. How do others resolve this!


----------

